# NJ froggers



## Ryanh1284 (Mar 13, 2014)

Just trying to see if maybe I can find some frogs locally new into the hobby and would like to meet people that are into what I am and learn some things (and try to skip the whole shipping thing)


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm in nj and I have a few froglet getting ready for sale. I currently have some r. tarapoto ready and some r. veradero about to come out of the water any day now. There are also a few other nj froggers around. And welcome to the hobby. It's very enjoyable just make sure you do your research and plan ahead.


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm in south Jersey. I have yellow galacts and reds coming.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanh1284 (Mar 13, 2014)

tgoff0112 said:


> I'm in nj and I have a few froglet getting ready for sale. I currently have some r. tarapoto ready and some r. veradero about to come out of the water any day now. There are also a few other nj froggers around. And welcome to the hobby. It's very enjoyable just make sure you do your research and plan ahead.


I have been researching for about three months now just built my tank and will hopefully have planted by the end of the week the more i research the more I fall in love with the hobby my tank won't be ready for another month or so


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

It's a very addictive hobby.I'm from south jersey,Welcome! I pm'd you.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey, if you're in Central Jersey and you're looking for azureus I've got some nice ones that I've been planning to sell


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

hypostatic said:


> Hey, if you're in Central Jersey and you're looking for azureus I've got some nice ones that I've been planning to sell


I'm in Central Jersey too... along the coast. Don't have any frogs for sale currently, but it's always good to know people in the area. Welcome to the hobby. Where in NJ are you?


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

im in jersey and have lots of frogs to sell. welcome to the hobby


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Where in jersey? Here is my most recent ad:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/173930-available-hamburg-local-maybe-shipping.html

Probably have more then what's in the ad too.


----------



## tazman2nj (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm in north jersey. new to the hobby too.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

It should come to the NYC meeting on April 25th, those who can make it we will have a guess speaker whose picture u are used to seeing on dendrobates.org


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Julio said:


> It should come to the NYC meeting on April 25th, those who can make it we will have a guess speaker whose picture u are used to seeing on dendrobates.org


Here's the post from last month's: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/no...hering-friday-evening-3-28-a.html#post1877946


----------



## Rick2339 (Apr 22, 2014)

Back in the hobby after being out it after 20 plus years looking for anything hobby related. I drive through Jersey 4 times a month. Thanks for any help. Rick


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Here is another meeting coming up next Friday u should try and make it
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/no...ering-presentation-friday-evening-5-16-a.html


----------



## JessieJay (Jun 3, 2014)

Ryanh1284 said:


> Just trying to see if maybe I can find some frogs locally new into the hobby and would like to meet people that are into what I am and learn some things (and try to skip the whole shipping thing)


I live in central jersey and know many spots to find and catch your own frogs and tadpoles (not sure how legal the tadpole thing is so shhh) It is legal to catch and own green frogs and bullfrogs in jersey and I currently have 2 green frogs and a handfull of tadpoles. They are simple and fascinating to take care of and if you have any questions I'm happy to help!!


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm near Hamilton. I have lots of frogs and feeders


----------

